# Springy Rest and plastic vanes



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I would stay with a low profile soft vane. The blazers are high and hard I never had good luck with a hard vane 
Shot a few springs off with them
Gary


GBUSMCR said:


> Switched over to a Pat Norris Springy rest. Like it but hard to get plastic vanes to tune. Currently using 3 fletch X 4 inch dura vanes. I am interested in trying the Blazers or NAP Quick Spin. Any one shooting those vanes out of a springy? I focus on hunting, shooting a Hoyt X8, 31 inch draw, 2317 XX78, 125 grain head. Thanks!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Gary! The soft low profile it will be. Wish someone would bring back a good flipper/plunger combo that would work on cut-out riser bows.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

You will really have a hard time with quick spins.
Just shoot feathers and be done with it.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Worth looking at Bohning Impulse 4". They are probably the lowest profile vanes I'd try and stabilize a broadhead with.

-Grant


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

GBUSMCR said:


> Thanks Gary! The soft low profile it will be. Wish someone would bring back a good flipper/plunger combo that would work on cut-out riser bows.


I Fingershoot a Hoyt Tribute. Because I also shoot Barebow Recurve I like the recurve rests. So I've managed to fit a Spig Revolution magnetic rest, and a Cartel Triple Plunger. Because of the thickness of the riser the plunger is on it's absolute limit but I am shooting very well. I'm a target shooter, so I don't know how that'd go for hunting.


----------

